# Happy Birthday Mark Lamutt!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just wanted to give special recognition to one of our birthday boys today.

Happy birthday Mark and best wishes on this special day!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

:blush:

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

HBD Mark... and many more.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, what is a birthday without balloons...

:balloons:

...a band...

:icon_band

...some food and drink...

!pepsi! :new_popco

...and some friends...

:icon_bb::blowout::new_smili:goodjob::dance:

:hb:


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

woohoooo,, Happy Birthday Mark


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats! I didn't get you a gift. Sorry. :/


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday Mark.. Go out and have a good time and enjoy the day!! So how old are you in Hex??? I am such a Geek!! 

Cheers, 

Ron


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's what I did today (and part of the weekend as well). Took the day off from work today (first time I've ever taken my B-Day off) and went with my wife to see House of Flying Daggers, which we both enjoyed very much. Then we went out to eat afterwards.

But, I'll tell ya - you take a couple of days off from this place and there's a hell of a lot to catch up on. I think there were like 12 or 13 pages of new posts after a day and a half of not being online.

And, in hex I turned 24 today.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> That's what I did today (and part of the weekend as well). Took the day off from work today (first time I've ever taken my B-Day off) and went with my wife to see House of Flying Daggers, which we both enjoyed very much. Then we went out to eat afterwards.
> 
> But, I'll tell ya - you take a couple of days off from this place and there's a hell of a lot to catch up on. I think there were like 12 or 13 pages of new posts after a day and a half of not being online.
> 
> And, in hex I turned 24 today.


In binary you're 100100.  :hb:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

It always sounds better in Hex.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> . . . I turned 24 today.


HBD

Can't imagine someone that young can be so knowledgeable.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> It always sounds better in Hex.


4861707079204269727468646179204D61726B

Yes it's real, crunch it. 

:hb:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry for being late, had to work most of yesterday and today. Happy belated Birthday Mark, in octal your 44


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, shuddup Steve! :lol:


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

dont know if i will ruin the tos by saying this but 



happy friggin birthday


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday, dude! :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice one. 

Check the date, Nate.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

:lol:


----------

